# Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee Lodge



## jeff-carroll (Oct 21, 2013)

OSIYO!
That's Greetings in Cherokee...

Just introducing myself...house rules...
I am Brother Jeff Carroll from Oklahoma Cherokee Lodge 10.
The oldest lodge in Oklahoma! Indian Country!

Wado!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Welcome, Brother. Sounds like an interesting Lodge.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greetings Brother.


----------



## NativeSteel (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Are you native american Brother? I am Seminole,Creek,and Chickasaw.

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## WilliamBixlerOK (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Cherokee, Delaware, and Osage, greetings from Ramona Lodge 326. Nice to see another Okie.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## NativeSteel (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Ada lodge #119

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## cbdub405 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greetings bros
"Fairview Lodge #205"
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 

Sent from my SGH-T889


----------



## cog41 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## bezobrazan (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Pleasure to meet you brother. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Sammcd (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Trinity Lodge #502 Muskgee, Ok


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PHA KD#50 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greetings from King David Lodge #50 Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Cookie12 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Welcome from Kansas Patmos #97


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greetings & Welcome!


----------



## djwoot2 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greeting Bro. Lester!
From:
Bro. Wooten


My Freemasonry


----------



## Plustax (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Hey Bro Wooten,   Just noticed your last name and was wondering if you have any "kin" in Texas?  I have a buddy of mine that I went to school with S. Texas (Brian Wooten). He was actually a Navy Brat born in Waukegan, Il while his dad was still in Navy.



djwoot2 said:


> Greeting Bro. Lester!
> From:
> Bro. Wooten
> 
> ...


----------



## djwoot2 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*



Plustax said:


> Hey Bro Wooten,   Just noticed your last name and was wondering if you have any "kin" in Texas?  I have a buddy of mine that I went to school with S. Texas (Brian Wooten). He was actually a Navy Brat born in Waukegan, Il while his dad was still in Navy.



I don't think I have any direct family in Texas although you never know....


My Freemasonry


----------



## catsale (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Greetings from Tahlequah, Oklahoma! Cherokee L*

Greetings. I am from Oklahoma and part Potawatomi. With Houston Lodge #1189.


----------

